# 11dp3dt - BFN!!!



## Joanne1981 (Jul 21, 2010)

I tested last night (11dp3dt) and my OTD is the 30/4 and I got a BFN    I really feel like my AF is now on her way and I supose until she arrives I am still holding out hope.  The look on my hubby's face was absolutely devastating.  This is only our first go and we have one more funded try so I am trying to remain  
I have found a few   stories out there but I used a First response test which is 98% accurate up to 3 days early testing so i don't hold out much hope.  Can anyone give me some positive storiess to keep me going today?? 
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

I am one

I tested 9-14 days past 2 day transfer
every one BFN my son was 3 this week

      

 for retesting tomorrow

Em


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

pet def stay positive yet..

it was our first attempt too and like i already said i used a first response as well on the wed mornin and was bfn then thurs evenin/fri mornin i tested again with clear blue and it was bfp so def can change overnite..

i had bad af like pains on the wed and thought it was all over but turned out to be implantation cramps so hopefully thats the case with u as well..

im keepin my fingers crossed for u pet..
   

Jen xx


----------



## Joanne1981 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi girls

Thanks for the positive thoughts and comments.  Unfortunately it is a BFN for us this time    We are gutted but are lucky enough to have another funded go on this unbelievable rollercoaster which is more than others have so we are thankful for that.

Good luck with your preganancy Jen and hopefully I will be joining you soon   xxxx


----------

